# Volta Motorbikes launching stylish electric at EICMA



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Volta Motorbikes is launching the BCN City electric motorcycle at the Milan Motorcycle Show in November. Great looking bike. I like how the design language is very non-ICE.


----------

